# Mayfield Area Help?



## RIPatJCU (Jul 3, 2006)

Just moved to Mayfield Heights this year and I'm looking for somewhere I can get to within 30-45 minutes for some large or small mouth (Preferably Largemouth). I've been dyin to get out a few times a week after work but don't know any fishermen in the area. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

punderson state park and stump lake .stump lake is a small public pond just east of the park ,right next to the road. punderson lake is good too. both areb on st rt 322 east of mayfield hts. another is aquilla.on aquilla rd just north of rt 322.east branch reservoir in=s on rt 44,. check the odnr map page for better detail and locations.


----------



## RIPatJCU (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for those! Punderson seems like your best recommendation? Hopefully I'll get to go check one of them out tomorrow evening.
I appreciate it freyed!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey neighbor, I live in Mayfield Hgts.. I fish perch and walleye though, smallmouth once in a great while.


----------



## RIPatJCU (Jul 3, 2006)

Hit up Punderson (near the marina) from about 7:30 - 10:30 tonight. Got :S . Planning on either heading back out there or out to Aquilla tomorrow night. Man have I been in a slump the past 3 times out! FishingGuy, I've only caught a few perch, and to be honest, never gone out for walleye. I live in the Gates Mills Towers, PM me if you ever wanna hit up a local lake.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

You could fish the chagrin river for smallies. And thats about all I know of out there..
Good luck!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I live in Beachwood so I feel your pain. 30-45 minutes is a pretty good range, though. Ladue has good bass fishing, but you pretty much need a boat. Granger up in Mentor is probably 25 minutes away from you and I've seen posts on here that the largemouth fishing has been pretty good there. You can catch a lot of smallies in the Chagrin river, but this time of year they will mainly be small. In the springtime you can hit just about any Lake Erie marina and catch a lot of bass, especially big rock bass.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

You can't beat Erie for smallmouth. Keep an eye on the ODNR fishing reports and the board so that you know when to go and where at.​ Just about anywhere with a breakwall will have them at some time during the year.​


----------



## tmccunn (Mar 21, 2006)

I got to Notre Dame college and we fish the chagrin around gates mills(322 E-River road S) and take alot of smallies. Try below the dam.


----------

